# Puch frame bmx



## Xcelsior (May 29, 2011)

Anyone interested in a puch bmx frame?  I know they were made in the USA.  In New Jersey I believe.  Must be like 84 or 85 maybe earlier??  Chromoly but was repainted with blue paint that scrapes off easily with a fingernail.  I can get some pix up if there is any interest.  Don't really know true value but would like to hear some input. Thanks!


----------



## spistols (Jun 9, 2011)

*Puch*

Interested.  Do you have the fork as well?

Email me any info to skidmark@bellsouth.net



Xcelsior said:


> Anyone interested in a puch bmx frame?  I know they were made in the USA.  In New Jersey I believe.  Must be like 84 or 85 maybe earlier??  Chromoly but was repainted with blue paint that scrapes off easily with a fingernail.  I can get some pix up if there is any interest.  Don't really know true value but would like to hear some input. Thanks!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 23, 2011)

I have some headbadge decals if youre interested..Cost? just postage..PM me if interested,jeff


----------



## RustyPedals (Feb 1, 2012)

can you email me some pics?   i might be interested if it the frame i hope it is.

steve tstpower@msn.com


----------



## Lynn43Cardone (Feb 1, 2012)

Many different models appeared including the Challenger, Invader and Trak Pro. 

Thanks,
Sandler Jewels


----------

